# created users



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

When I installed FreeBSD 10 it asked me if I wanted to create users, I said yes and set one up.. but I think I didn't set something up right..... I login with SSH just fine but when I try to configure a file I get error. 


```
./configure: cannot create conf2238.sh: Permission denied
./configure: cannot create conf2238.sh: Permission denied
```

Where can I edit permissions for this? Thanks


----------



## trh411 (May 9, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by "configure a file". ./configure is generally a script that examines an environment prior to the compilation of an application and sets compiler, linker and installer options and directives to ensure the application builds and installs correctly. I't not clear to me what you are trying to do in this case.

Having said that, "cannot create ... permission denied" errors occur when the user attempting to create a file does not have write permission to the directory in which the file is being created. You can either su(1) to a user that has write permission on the directory, add the user to the group that has write permission on the directory or add the write permission on the directory for "others" (i.e., `chmod o+w ./directory`). Either one of the first two solutions is better; the last solution opens up the directory for write permission for all other users of the system as well, which is usually not desired.


----------



## mrmike19597 (May 9, 2014)

I got it to `./configure` using the root instead of user, I am guessing I need to find a way to make /home/user a super user.


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2014)

You're trying to build custom software.  Always, always use a port if available.  If not available, ask for advice.  What is the program?


----------



## kpa (May 10, 2014)

Do you have separate filesystems for /tmp and/or /var/tmp? Check that those directories have these exact permissions:


```
# ls -ld /tmp /var/tmp
drwxrwxrwt  8 root  wheel  512 May 10 02:26 /tmp
drwxrwxrwt  6 root  wheel  512 May  8 15:35 /var/tmp
```

If they don't match the above do `chmod 1777 /tmp` and/or `chmod 1777 /var/tmp`.


----------



## mrmike19597 (May 10, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> You're trying to build custom software.  Always, always use a port if available.  If not available, ask for advice.  What is the program?



Eggdrop.


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2014)

Why not just use irc/eggdrop?


----------

